# bathroom help



## cooks (Feb 7, 2008)

I need some ideas that you have done on bathroom remodels. Here is what i have, house that i bought to live in was built in 1937. When i demoed the bathroom completely the width of the bathroom is 5'2" so with the tub being 5' i am going to have to make a bump out on one side and i am trying to decide on what i want to do with the short side of the bump out. 

It will only be a 2" after durarock is installed. So should i tile it or drywall the short side. And here is the other little kicker, i am putting in a 32" tub and the doorframe is 32 1/4 from back wall to doorway, so the trim is going to have to die into the side of it. Pictures would be great if anyone has finished photos of something similar. I am going to be setting tub this week so i need to figure out what i am going to do with it.

I was also thinking of just drywalling the short side and using a schluter system to finish of the edge of wall tile. Thanks in advance sorry for the long post.


----------



## Brock (Dec 16, 2007)

you need to sister on two by fours to make the entire room 60"


----------



## cooks (Feb 7, 2008)

I pondered that idea but it just wasnt going to look good. one thing i forgot to mention was it is a jack and jill bathroom( i think that what there called). Bathroom doors into two differnt rooms. So ther is one on each side of the tub


----------



## Forry (Feb 12, 2007)

Could fir out the walls to 60" Definitely will come out better. Shame to lose 2" of bathroom, but a better result.

If you don't want to move the door over (probably the right thing to do if you can), you could change it out for a 2'6" door. It'll look goofy if you just work with it.


----------



## cooks (Feb 7, 2008)

Here is a picture of the wall i am talking about. If this helps to see what im talking about. Keep in mind that i am standing in the other doorway that matches this one. And room is redrywalled except bump out and tile backer portion.


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

Forry said:


> Could fir out the walls to 60" Definitely will come out better. Shame to lose 2" of bathroom, but a better result.
> 
> If you don't want to move the door over *(probably the right thing to do if you can), you could change it out for a 2'6" door. It'll look goofy if you just work with it*.


I realize you probably don't want to deal with the door move/change on the other side, but look at it this way. It's your house = free labor.:laughing:



cooks said:


> View attachment 15064
> Here is a picture of the wall i am talking about. If this helps to see what im talking about. Keep in mind that i am standing in the other doorway that matches this one. And room is redrywalled except bump out and tile backer portion.


I agree with Forry. If you don't move your door it will look cobbled together and that is the way it is. As far as building it out the 2" on the service side only, you'll have to vizualize how your going to finish it off before closing it in. As in every remodel it's only going to increase the house value to do it right. From what I can see there is no easy way out.:no:


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

I also agree with Forry- I would shim out that whole side in the picture 2" & go with a 30" door which you will also have to build out the jambs. If you do it on the service side you would have to modify all the plumbing................ Mike

Also you are not really losing any useable space as the doorway & tub take up the end space anyway.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Pull the tub and make it a shower. I hate tubs anyway


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

rbsremodeling said:


> Pull the tub and make it a shower. I hate tubs anyway



If it is the only bathroom with a tub in the house that would severely affect the re-sale value, as the house would be considered to have 0 bathrooms and a 3/4 bath.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> If it is the only bathroom with a tub in the house that would severely affect the re-sale value, as the house would be considered to have 0 bathrooms and a 3/4 bath.


Not in DC as long as its a tub, sink, shower or tub its a full bathroom. I will agree that 1 tub in the house is usually need for kids and good for a resale point of view


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Why dont you bring it out an 1" on each side, tile the surround and use some sink edge tiles to run up the walls over you 1" lip on each side. That would make it look really built in. Oh, I would still move the doors over a bit.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Your situation is very common on houses the age of yours, simply do what you are saying the 2 inch bump out. Don't drywall it, wrap the tile around the outside corner and end it in the corner.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Mike Finley said:


> Your situation is very common on houses the age of yours, simply do what you are saying the 2 inch bump out. Don't drywall it, wrap the tile around the outside corner and end it in the corner.


I have seen that a few times around here when the walls can't be padded out all the way around or reframed correctly, it looks like ass. I hate to see it. I know its a inexpensive and common solution but it's but ugly


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

In old homes with tiny bathrooms, there is still the sink and toilet which will be fighting for room, trying to gain 2 inches of floor space could be a big difference in the enjoyment of the bathroom, let alone giving up 2 inches of floor space to avoid a return on a tub by firring the wall, could sometimes be the difference in function and usability, as he already stated he's fighting for room even for the doorway right now.

So I guess I'm not sure why it looks like ass because it is only 2-3 inch return? What is the measurement that it stops looking like ass? What if it's a 5 inch return? 8 inch return or a 4 foot return? Any wall next to a tub is bad?

Running some tile wainscoting along that wall to the right will go a long way in enhancing the design and making the return become part of the design.

My point is mostly toward his question in regard to treating the tile on that return. Wrapping it and ending in the corner will look better than stoping at the outside corner of the return.


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

I was thinking along the lines of Mike's solution but I would pack both walls out an inch, the equal returns should make it look intentional.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Tile the walls like normal and install a claw foot tub in that area. Wainscott the rest of the bath with a nice top molding. This would be very 'period'.

Andy.


----------



## cooks (Feb 7, 2008)

Mike you are right on the money as what i am trying to do with it. Except my bumpout will be flip flopped but your sketch is dead on.. Another thought of mine is on the bumpout side is framing out for a wall shelf, built into the stud cavity for shampoo bottles and such. What king of corner do you normally put on that return?


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

bullnose tiles need to be used on the bump out to cover the the field tiles. Could also just drywall return the bump out and leave off the bullnose tiles.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Just bullnose if it's ceramic or porcelain. Bullnose tile is for outside corners of any kind.


----------



## cooks (Feb 7, 2008)

thanks i just wasnt sure if they made some sort of L that i was not aware of.


----------

